# friendly cycle clubs



## bygone era (13 Feb 2019)

are there any friendly cycle clubs Lincoln area just getting back into cycling looking for reccomendations


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2019)

Two I'm aware of:

Velo Club Lincoln: http://www.veloclublincoln.co.uk/site/index.php I've done one of their audaxes and they were very friendly.
Lincoln Wheelers: http://www.lincolnwheelers.co.uk/


----------

